

A technical introduction to the Async CTP (C# 5.0 in-depth) - kevingadd
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/lucian/archive/2010/10/29/a-technical-walk-through-all-of-the-async-ctp.aspx

======
kevingadd
I highly recommend reading through this slide deck if you have any interest in
cooperative threading and concurrency. They go into depth about how this
feature is implemented in the compiler and libraries, and explain some of
their design decisions.

